# Taurus Judge on small game



## wb2010 (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried using the "Judge" .410/45 on small game such as squirrels or rabbits at 10 -15 yards?

Just wondering if it would be effective. If so, what shot size did you use?

Thanks,


----------



## smackdown51 (Nov 8, 2010)

my buddies dad uses one with 6 shot but someone told us that u can use  it to rabbit hunt with


----------



## wb2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I know that many years ago there was a .410 pistol that was used for small game. The Feds outlawed it because of barrel length & being a smooth bore. I've never seen one.

I have not found anyone with the Taurus that has shot anything but cans.

I have lots of pests around that eat up everything & have considered the Taurus for dual duty, PD & pests.

When I find one priced right, I may give it a try.


----------



## 1022 (Nov 8, 2010)

Useless


----------



## childers (Nov 8, 2010)

i would probably stick to a good ol pellet gun


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I know first hand that it will lay the law down when it comes to snakes!!!


----------



## kdean (Nov 8, 2010)

Snakes at point blank range it will blast.  I used to have a 6 1/2 inch barrel judge and no matter what shot size it was useless as another posted stated.  It just couldn't hold a pattern with anything and I tried it all.  It was a pretty decent 45 but I bought it mainly to use 410 ammo.  Get a pellet gun


----------



## 1022 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just get an inexpensive 22 revolver and load it with shot shells for pests,rats snakes.


----------



## Dub (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the Judge, either.  I suppose it'd be better than nothing at all...but certainly not a "top 10" candidate for woods guns....IMO.


----------



## kdean (Nov 8, 2010)

If you want a pistol for small game get the new kel tec pmr 30.  The cheap 22 revolver is a good suggestion also.


----------



## wb2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Brian walker (Nov 9, 2010)

Love mine for just piddling around with but havent tryed it in tha woods.


----------



## EuroTech (Nov 9, 2010)

i shot a dillo at point blank range two times with #8 shot and he ran off without a limp.But i do like it just the same, cool gun imho.


----------



## bigt61 (Nov 9, 2010)

EuroTech said:


> i shot a dillo at point blank range two times with #8 shot and he ran off without a limp.But i do like it just the same, cool gun imho.



Yea, its cool IMO but thats about all.  Not accurate.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anybody actually _tried_ to shoot a close-range rabbit runnin' 90 m.ph. with a Judge? Seems like it'd be a purty good [and fun!] way to rabbit hunt,since most shots at a wabbit running ahead of a pack of hounds is gonna be close AND fast. Don't know about 10-15 _yards,_ though  - maybe _feet?_   "Quickdraw McGraw," eatcher heart out!


----------



## Corey (Nov 9, 2010)

I dont have a Judge but I do hunt with this, I can kill a rabbit about 20 yards with it. I will be hunting with it again this year, I shoot # 5 shells.  

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBkQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## Corey (Nov 9, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Has anybody actually _tried_ to shoot a close-range rabbit runnin' 90 m.ph. with a Judge? Seems like it'd be a purty good [and fun!] way to rabbit hunt,since most shots at a wabbit running ahead of a pack of hounds is gonna be close AND fast. Don't know about 10-15 _yards,_ though  - maybe _feet?_   "Quickdraw McGraw," eatcher heart out!



And you sir may just call me Corey


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

Corey said:


> And you sir may just call me Corey





I was hopin' when I posted that ol' "Corey-th'-Rabbit-Slayer" would see it! Sorry - I meant "Corey!" Sir.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 9, 2010)

works well shooting rats while bushhoging 5 to 8 yards #8 kills em every time


----------

